# ifplugd won't start wireless [solved]

## beerisgoodmate

I wish to use ifplugd to manage my laptops wired and wireless internet, so I set:

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/rc, as without this, coldplug starts the interfaces, then ifplug trys to start them and i get wlan0 is already started error messages...

However, ifplugd initialises the interface, but can't connect:

 *Quote:*   

> Oct 11 02:09:40 fuji ifplugd(eth0)[6717]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.
> 
> Oct 11 02:09:40 fuji ifplugd(eth0)[6717]: Using interface eth0/00:12:3F:E2:82:78 with driver <tg3> (version: 3.65)
> 
> Oct 11 02:09:40 fuji ifplugd(eth0)[6717]: Using detection mode: SIOCETHTOOL
> ...

 

If I then run:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 
```

The wireless conects:

 *Quote:*   

> Oct 11 02:15:05 fuji rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive
> 
> Oct 11 02:15:09 fuji ifplugd(wlan0)[6754]: Link beat detected.
> 
> Oct 11 02:15:15 fuji ifplugd(wlan0)[6754]: Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action wlan0 up'.
> ...

 

Shouldn't ifplugd be able to manage this without coldplug? or am I missing something?

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd")
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-t 15"
> 
> # Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless tools
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/ifplugd:

```
INTERFACES="eth0 wlan0"

WIRELESS_INTERFACES="yes"

AUTO="yes"

BEEP="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL="yes"

IGNORE_FAIL_POSITIVE="no"

IGNORE_RETVAL="yes"

POLL_TIME="1"

DELAY_UP="0"

DELAY_DOWN="0"

API_MODE="auto"

SHUTDOWN="no"

WAIT_ON_FORK="no"

MONITOR="no"

ARGS=""

 MONITOR_wlan0="yes"

 DELAY_UP_wlan0="5"

 DELAY_DOWN_wlan0="5"
```

Last edited by beerisgoodmate on Thu Oct 12, 2006 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Don't use ifplugd with wireless - it just won't work.

Also, baselayout has ifplugd support now, which makes the init script and the conf.d file useless.

----------

## beerisgoodmate

oh ok, thanks.

funny that is says it does then.

So I assume I should use coldplug to start the wireless, what about restarting wireless, you say the init file is useless, is there a correct way to restart the wireless?

Also, in order to get rid of the error messages should get rid of conf.d/ifplugd file? or remove the use wireless bits?

thanks.

----------

## UberLord

 *beerisgoodmate wrote:*   

> So I assume I should use coldplug to start the wireless, what about restarting wireless

 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

If you want roaming support then you need wpa_supplicant

 *Quote:*   

> Also, in order to get rid of the error messages should get rid of conf.d/ifplugd file? or remove the use wireless bits?

 

Remove /etc/{conf,init}.d/ifplugd and you're golden  :Smile: 

----------

